# On-ceiling Speakers for 7.1.4 Dolby Atmos



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, need some advice choosing small speakers for the back and ceiling surrounds for a Dolby atmos 7.1.4 setup. Currently the front and rear speakers are Polk Audio Lsi9 and Lsi7 respectively. I was thinking on direct radiating speakers that can be hang up in the ceiling and in the back wall, also the size and weight of the speaker is a concern because of the place and kind of installation. Current options are:

This ones are medium size and don't have a hanging option.
- Polk Audio T15
- JBL Es20 (third on the list)
- Pioneer BS22 (second on the list)

Small Bookshelf speakers but I don't now if they are good for home theater use:
- Mica MB42X (this is on top of the list)

Also I was looking for in-ceiling speakers but I read that you can't put the on a sealed box. That's why they are not on my list.

The budget for all the speakers is between 500 and 600.

I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I wonder if these speakers by Axiom would be good for your needs http://www.axiomaudio.com/m3-on-wall-speaker


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

You can place these Polk speakers in the nook right between the wall and ceiling firing down at an angle OR use Velcro industrial strength tape to attach them to the ceiling firing straight down

http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio--W...7195188&sr=8-1&keywords=polk+on+wall+speakers


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Another one in that size range to consider would be the WaveCrest HVL-1.


----------



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

Those Axiom M3 looks pretty good but doesn’t fit on my budget.

The Polks OWM3 looks good for my installation. If someone has tested them I will appreciate some feedback. 

I look for the Wavecrest and also looks pretty good. The only downside is they are medium size and don’t know if they can be hang. 

Has anybody tested the EMP Teck E3b Mini, they are small and have good specifications?


----------

